# Ohio Buckeye Strikes



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I am humbled by Jeff ( Harleys ) generosity. His *Buckeyes* are *7-0 this Season*
and looking unstoppable so far. I am wondering if Jeff sent 7 items to represent their
Record so far, I am very grateful of his gesture.
I look forward to these and all will be enjoyed to the Fullest. 
*Many Many Thanks Jeff !







*


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Nice freaking gesture... Shame it means nothing for the team though for two years due to sanctions!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

holy habana!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

GO BLUE!


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> Nice freaking gesture... Shame it means nothing for the team though for two years due to sanctions!!


The bowl ban is only this year.

GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nathan is correct, only 1 year of "time out"... doesn't matter, once again the SEC is the class of the NCAA.... 'Bama appears that they would beat some NFL teams...

As far as the bomb goes, David hit me hard earlier in the summer with the best bottle of rum I have ever had and some stellar sticks. Just been watching what he is drinking and smoking and decided now was the time. The pleasure was mine.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

A nice cuban selection. That is my favorite rum. Enjoy.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Go Blue! Buck the ****eyes!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Go Blue! Buck the ****eyes!


RG for you sir!


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

Good to see another Columbus area Puffer!! I'm from Lewis Center!


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome!! A fellow cbus brother of the leaf


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

O-H...!!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

RoRo said:


> O-H...!!


I think that's the extent of which you can spell. It's ok, we're used to it.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Another Buckeye here! :clap2:

I've heard that in Michigan, dictionaries are what holds up the broken end of the coffee table...


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

What did the OSU grad say to the Michigan grad? “Welcome to McDonald’s. May I take your order please?”


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Q: How do you get a Michigan grad off of your front porch?

A: Pay him for the pizza.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

GrouchyDog said:


> Q: How do you get a Michigan grad off of your front porch?
> 
> A: Pay him for the pizza.


Sorry that's an anti-OSU joke from back in the day, but way to twist it around


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice cuban selection


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Loulax,
A Harvard fan, a Notre Dame fan, a Michigan fan, and an Ohio State fan stand around on the edge of the Grand Canyon, discussing football. They get to debating which one of them is a bigger fan. 

Finally, the Notre Dame fan, exasperated, yells, "Screw this...this is for Notre Dame!" and leaps off the edge. 

The Harvard fan exclaims, "Well, I'll certainly not be shown up by some lightweight from Notre Dame...this is for Harvard!" and leaps off. 

The Ohio State fan looks around, shouts, "This is for Ohio State!" and shoves the Michigan fan off the cliff.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

RoRo said:


> Loulax,
> A Harvard fan, a Notre Dame fan, a Michigan fan, and an Ohio State fan stand around on the edge of the Grand Canyon, discussing football. They get to debating which one of them is a bigger fan.
> 
> Finally, the Notre Dame fan, exasperated, yells, "Screw this...this is for Notre Dame!" and leaps off the edge.
> ...


Yea I saw that coming before you typed it!


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Old joke, but all in good fun.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> Q: How do you get a Michigan grad off of your front porch?
> 
> A: Pay him for the pizza.


 Q: Why do OSU grads keep their diplomas on their dashboards? A: So they can park in handicap spaces.


----------

